# Top Gun is still awesome



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Why is Top Gun still so awesome on the Home Theater ? The sound is intense especially in the opening sequence of the f-14 taking off. The film still looks stunning as well. The surround is mixed perfectly. Especially for a film released in 1986!!

Could they finally get Top Gun 2 made and would it and could be as awesome... or is that what is holding back Top Gun 2 is because the Original was so awesome ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have it on HD dvd and yes it is very good quality. I dont see any reason to do a second movie. I think something this good should probably be left alone.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I have it on HD dvd and yes it is very good quality. I dont see any reason to do a second movie. I think something this good should probably be left alone.


I agree it should be left alone. It's like redoing Scarface with Al Pacino lol! It will never work.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

The surround sound mix on this movie is supurb. I find that most newer surround sound mixing tends not to be so good as the older surround sound movies. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I have it on bluray one of my first purchased BD ever. I'm only 32 and it's my favorite.... a classic. I was only 4 when it was released


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mrm14 said:


> I find that most newer surround sound mixing tends not to be so good as the older surround sound movies. Wonder why that is?


Im not sure I agree, I can think of many new movies that the surround mix is excellent where I can say for sure that most of the older movies had poor mixes in comparison. Top Gun is an exception.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Paramount has hired someone to write a script for Top Gun 2... but it is still a long way off...

Too bad Tony Scott is no longer with us... RIP.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

My wife makes fun of me all the time, because I watch it a few times a year and whenever it's on tv lol. I have it on HD DVD, Bluray, and 3D Bluray, gave my DVD to my mom. It looks great in HD and sounds amazing fired up in the theatre. As far as a sequel, if they do make one, take my money. It probably won't live up to the original, but it will still be part of my collection because I'm a sucker that way.


----------

